# finding a roofer



## glasscockroofing (Oct 23, 2009)

www.glasscockroofing.com
glascock roofing 
Payson AZ
Deciding what type of roof can be almost as hard as finding a good contractor. Here are some helpful steps to help you and your contractor find the right roof system you. First is the ugly one money. You need to know your budget. Here are some categories to help.

1 high end roof like tile, and pricy custom metal. Can range from 10,000 to 20,000 (on an average home)

2 mid level low end metal and lifetime shingles. Can range from 6,000 to 10,000 (on an average home)

3 economy level 50yr, 40yr, 30yr and 3tab (20yr) range from 6,000 to 1,700

The mid to economy are more common residential roofs. Once you have an idea of your budget call a licensed contractor to help you with your needs. They will tell you what you can and should put on your home. I hate to say it but you get what you pay for. So make sure you find a contractor that will tell you in detail what they propose to do. Whether a tear off or a recover. Make sure you know what’s going on to your home before you sign or write any checks. Next what ever you decide to put on you roof know that roofing is a very labor intensive job. It’s messy loud. Make sure that you contractor takes the right prepositions to prevent damage to your landscape home. And that they do good final cleanup an inspection. I hope this will help you in your search for a roofing contractor.
If you have any questions fell free to contact me at www.glasscockroofing.com and I will answer questions to the best of my ability.


----------

